# RefreshMint Foot scrubby~ wet soap!



## RocknRoll (Apr 8, 2013)

So this is tonight's soap.

 It's one of the many "bar" batches I am converting (experimentaly) into "Rounds." This one has a different look but I wanted to change things up a little bit, its funner and fresher that way! Instead of doing an in the pot swirl, I decided to make a white soap with Logoon green jojoba beads as the exfoliant. This is what I got. 

This is also a test as to how easy it will be unmolding this soap as I took a chance by not lining the PVC :shock:

~TD and jojoba beads
~Melting cocoa and shea butters
~pouring melted hard oils into soft oils along with coconut milk, TD and scents. (all EO'S)
~Mixing (then added lye)
~After adding jojoba beade
~Final pour in PVC

Done using room temp method. :wave:


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 8, 2013)

I stil cant figure out how you all write text next to each picture :eh:


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 9, 2013)

That batter looks nice and creamy   I hope you don't have trouble getting it out of the mold!!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> That batter looks nice and creamy   I hope you don't have trouble getting it out of the mold!!!!


 I hope so too! im really keeping my fonders crossed, I really dont like the hassle to lining my molds. The batter does look creamy doesnt it!


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks very nice!  I still need to get some jojoba beads for a gran soap project I have planned...


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lookin' Good. Did you use some of that new coconut you bought the other day? (It was coconut, wasn't it? )


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 9, 2013)

I haven't used my PVC mold yet.  But I have read that some other people don't line theirs either and their soap logs come out.   I often wonder if there is a 'seasoning' that happens after you do many batches of soap in a PVC.  Maybe because of the heat?  Ya, thats just a bit of the soap ramblings that rattles around in my noggin


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> I haven't used my PVC mold yet.  But I have read that some other people don't line theirs either and their soap logs come out.   I often wonder if there is a 'seasoning' that happens after you do many batches of soap in a PVC.  Maybe because of the heat?  Ya, thats just a bit of the soap ramblings that rattles around in my noggin


 hey, I was wondering that same thing about "seasoning"!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Lookin' Good. Did you use some of that new coconut you bought the other day? (It was coconut, wasn't it? )


 Not in this batch but I am kicking around the idea of making my coconut scrubby with it tonight...but its already 9:19 and I need to wake up at 5:45 am... that's an ungodly hour :twisted:


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2013)

I had to be up this morning at 5:00 am... oh wait, it is past midnight, so technically that was yesterday!  My soap has been put to bed, think it is time to put myself to bed as well!  Oh, and Royalty, I agree that 5:45 is an ungodly hour!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh and I can testify that this is an AWESOME soap!!! I hope it comes out ok and I'm looking forward to hearing updates on this one ;-)


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

Badger said:


> I had to be up this morning at 5:00 am... oh wait, it is past midnight, so technically that was yesterday!  My soap has been put to bed, think it is time to put myself to bed as well!  Oh, and Royalty, I agree that 5:45 is an ungodly hour!


 Im definately not a morning person, im a night owl. I just started my next batch lol! im addicted.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 9, 2013)

Why the heck do you both have to be up soooo early?   Breakfast shift RR?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Why the heck do you both have to be up soooo early?   Breakfast shift RR?


 yes, I tell you, NO restaraunt should be open so early :thumbdown:


----------



## christinak (Apr 9, 2013)

I feel you Christine, I just finished my loaf for tonight...it's 2 am.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 9, 2013)

I feel you both. I sometimes work 12 hour shifts. Hairdressing doesn't have as much moving around or carrying heavy things, but being on your feet and still is almost worst. Back hurts bad at end of day.


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 9, 2013)

Can't wait to see the final results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> Im definately not a morning person, im a night owl. I just started my next batch lol! im addicted.



You and me too, for me having to get up at 9:00 am is still early.  I usually am up around the crack of noon ;-)


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I feel you both. I sometimes work 12 hour shifts. Hairdressing doesn't have as much moving around or carrying heavy things, but being on your feet and still is almost worst. Back hurts bad at end of day.


 Oh that does suck pulling a 12 hour shift! I almost think moving around is better. If you have a bath tub, there's nothing better than a hot bubble bath with a little EO's for aroma therapy and ebsom salts ...oh and wine!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 9, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> Oh that does suck pulling a 12 hour shift! I almost think moving around is better. If you have a bath tub, there's nothing better than a hot bubble bath with a little EO's for aroma therapy and ebsom salts ...oh and wine!



Mmhmm.  How bad is it that the most blissful nap in the world is the one in the tub?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Mmhmm.  How bad is it that the most blissful nap in the world is the one in the tub?


 i know right? I absolutely ADORE bubble baths... only problem is, where i rent now, there isnt one, *sigh*


----------

